# Looking for a Galloping Gourmet Chicken recipe



## bubbysoo (Dec 18, 2013)

I had a recipe from the Galloping Gourmet. A whole chicken was stuffed with parsley, garlic and I can't remember what else. It was then wrapped in pastry and baked. I've lost the recipe and can't remember the details.  Anyone have it or know about it?


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

Try the Food Network website. I believe FN owns the rights to Graham Kerr's old TV shows. Graham lives in Washington, north of Seattle, and maintains his personal website at grahamkerr.com/.


----------

